# Finished Cornhole Boards



## Tango Down (Sep 5, 2012)

Here are some pics of finished boards.
All airbrushed!


----------



## gabeleon (Jul 11, 2012)

Love the Vikings one. The Colts not so much.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those are nice. You got any pics of the feet? and do they fold in?


----------



## Tango Down (Sep 5, 2012)

No pics of the feet, but yes just bolted on 2x4's cut at the right angles to make the back end at the top 12" from the ground.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice work :thumbsup:
to bad they dont have the right teams on them:laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Those all look great, nice job. Do you use templates when you air brush? Where's the Green Bay one?
Mike Hawkins
(p.s. don't bother making a browns one, I gave up on them a while back.)


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

great stuff but please don't put yankees and boston together in the same photo. just dont do that.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Those are nice. Great idea for having a set with different teams. My dad got into corn holes and built my wife and I a set just about a month ago. finished my sister's set today, and built two more sets for my cousins lol.


----------

